# Giratina3's Art Thread



## Giratina3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Aquapuss welcomes you to my official thread dedicated to my art and drawings.
Allow me to introduce myself; I am Giratina3, some call me Richard or Draxirch either of them is fine.
I love to draw, I have a passion for it.
So I thought I'd show you my art.

NOTE: I take requests and try to get them done to a good standard and time-frame.
If you have requests please - Private Message me.
I do not want to have to go through a big thread full of posts to find i missed one. Thank you.
I have a deviant art account; Go to this page http://tr-rich-teh-devil.deviantart.com/ To view my profile page and get a good gander at the other art pieces i happened to have done over the past 4 years.

So without further delay; Here we are.

In order:
Pokémon X/Y Boxarts [Photoshop]
Yveltal [Photoshop]
Xerneas [Photoshop]
Mewthree [Photoshop]
Mewzero [Photoshop]
Glaciune [Photoshop]
Organization Re:Birth [MSPaint]
Sephiroth [MSPaint]
Lava Dragon [Photoshop]
Gogeta [MSPaint]
Giratina Origin Forme [MSPaint]
Johnny Bravo [MSPaint]
Spyro The Dragon [Photoshop]
Young Xehanort [Photoshop]
Crownion and Albatrian [Photoshop]
Aquapuss and Tidapuss [Photoshop]
Fennekin [Photoshop]
Chaos [MSPaint]



Spoiler: Pokémon X/Y Boxarts [Fanmade



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Yveltal













Spoiler: Xerneas













Spoiler: Mewthree













Spoiler: Mewzero













Spoiler: Glaciune













Spoiler



[title: Organization Re:Birth (My fan-made Organization based off of my IRL friends)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Sephiroth (MSPaint) [Showing off my MSPaint skills a bit



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Red Dragon Lizard thingy I did for a college project













Spoiler: Gogeta [MSPaint



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Giratina Origin Forme (My best MSPaint Drawing, Looks Official)













Spoiler: Johnny Bravo (MSpaint)













Spoiler: Spyro The Dragon













Spoiler: Young Xehanort













Spoiler: Crownion and Albatrian (Fakemon)













Spoiler: Aquapuss and Tidapuss (Fakemon)













Spoiler: Fennekin













Spoiler: Chaos


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Decent. I suggest less airbrush. And... smaller sig size.


----------

